# Papa VooDoo Rises From the Grave!



## halstaff

I've been drooling over the new Actobotics, a precision servo building system, from Servo City and anxious to give them a try - http://www.servocity.com/html/actoboticstm.html. I put them to the test and used them to bring a character I've had on the drawing boards for quite awhile to life.
With the help of a great "Prop Squad", we completed the project in record time in order to have finished in time to make the deadline for a Halloween issue magazine article. Robert Risley, aka Bobzilla played a major role in helping come up with the design concept and he also painted the skeleton (a very laborious project when done right) and was responsible for putting all the finishing touches together to make Papa look his best. Pat Malloy, aka Dead Things, took on the task of writing (along with lots of input from Jana) and recording the audio track that we'd be using. He really outdid himself on this one! Jana Snipes, aka Pumpkin5 joined the group and agreed to provide all the props that we'd be using. She hit it out of the park with her outstanding contributions. Brian Lincoln, aka Lightman, was the brains behind developing the new board modifications and programming of the Parallax Propeller Activity Board - http://www.parallax.com/product/32910 that made it possible to puppeteer and save the movements of all 8 of the servos in the body. Kyle Lewis, who's the very knowledgeable and helpful tech from Servo City, was instrumental in choosing the right Actobotics components to complete the build. The final member of the team was my son Bryan Koci, the owner of Red Tie Photography, who took all the fabulous pictures and video of the completed Papa VooDoo. They'll all be joining in the discussion on this thread with their thoughts so if you have any questions for any of the group, please post your questions.
The final video has yet to be finished but we do have some pictures to share for now. We'll post the video as soon as it's ready for prime time.

Here's a video of him completed and doing his thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn! He's gorgeous!


^:jol:The whole time I kept saying....Damn! He is HUGE!


----------



## bobzilla

WHAT!!! 
I am very proud and honored to have been associated with all the outstanding talent that was assembled for this project! I can't say enough about each and everyone's contribution....gee whiz guys!


----------



## Hairazor

HOT DANG! Can't wait to see the video!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Let me echo Robert's feelings, working with this mega-talented group of people was just an amazing experience. Steve started an email thread and it was just fantastic each day seeing Papa VooDoo develop into this amazing personality. Steve did just a fantastic job creating the "bones" of Papa VooDoo, which was the metal frame and servos and everything that makes Papa VooDoo do his thing. I can't even begin to get into Steve's head to figure out how he decides how to start. The results are beyond wonderful, and Steve is just the nicest person you'll ever hope to meet. 








I do so hope that Robert shares with you guys his amazing transformation of the original skeleton into what he created. He sent the build team a sequence of photos and it was awe inspiring. He is such a perfectionist! He does such amazing work, that it would be very difficult for anyone else to replicate. 
I didn't know Pat at the beginning of the build, but it was wonderful getting to know he and Matt Mann. He is super creative, and I like the way he thinks outside of the box. He is exceptionally talented and he absolutely nailed Papa VooDoo in his fantastic dialogue. Matt did an wonderful job in this collaboration, he is a genius. 
All in all, it was a fantastic experience and even though I'm all the way on the east coast, these guys made me feel right at home and very much a part of the build process.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:For my part of the build, I was strictly accoutrements for Papa VooDoo. Shrunken heads, voodoo poppets, the hat and necklace. Think of me as the mascara on the eyelashes. (not really necessary, but it makes it a little prettier)


----------



## bobzilla

Not really necessary huh?
Kinda like the red LED eyes idea? Skirt, leggings, ankle & elbow bands......maybe even the shoulder doohickeys? Those didn't help to hide all the gears and motors at all.....and maybe make him look bad A$$....did they now? :googly: Dork 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:For my part of the build, I was strictly accoutrements for Papa VooDoo. Shrunken heads, voodoo poppets, the hat and necklace. Think of me as the mascara on the eyelashes. (not really necessary, but it makes it a little prettier)


----------



## Eeeekim

WoW! Holy Collaborations, Bat-man! Looks Amazing!


----------



## ATLfun

I look forward to buying Papa Voodoo from Grandin Road next year.


----------



## jdubbya

That is insane! Can't wait to see the video on this!


----------



## RedTiePhotography

I've posted a blog with more photos and a timelapse of the photo shoot - check it out here: http://redtiephotography.net/blog/personal/papa-voodoo-halloween-prop-by-halstaff/


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE

All i can say is niceeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## kauldron

Wow guys, he is too awesome. Great work everyone.


----------



## bobzilla

Holy crap Brian!
Your photos are amazing!!!



RedTiePhotography said:


> I've posted a blog with more photos and a timelapse of the photo shoot - check it out here: http://redtiephotography.net/blog/personal/papa-voodoo-halloween-prop-by-halstaff/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Papa Voodoo was the calmest creature in the video:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, what a collaboration! Beautiful creation, congrats to you all.


----------



## heresjohnny

You all should be proud, he has an amazing level of detail, and I also cannot wait to see the video


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Brian, your photos are simply amazing. What wonderful, artist's eyes you have! Your photos are just gorgeous, and they absolutely bring Papa VooDoo to life!


----------



## [email protected]

What a great character! Love ATLfun's quip about seeing him in Grandin Road next year. So true.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

*Whoa.... He is just beautiful! But how could he turn out to be anything less than spectacular with such a prop building dream team!!!*



ATLfun said:


> I look forward to buying Papa Voodoo from Grandin Road next year.


HA! Sad, but true!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Steve, you're awesome. I wish I found this forum earlier... Wife said I would have been too far gone LOL!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Wow! That's bad-ass!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nice work all! You three make a great team...Papa Voodoo looks amazing.


----------



## justintfirefly

Seriously one of the coolest I've seen. He looks great and the accessories are way too cool! Job well done!


----------



## lewlew

Simply amazing prop and a fantastic collaboration from all of you! The photos are just awesome. Can't wait for the video.


----------



## RedTiePhotography

Thanks everyone for the awesome words about the photos. My dad sure is an awesome prop builder, it makes it easy to take photos


----------



## JesterLex

Absolutely wonderful. He looks picture perfect!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments!
Here are some before and after pictures of the evolution of Papa Voodoo's paint scheme. More pictures here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1599


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^And all of that texture that you see is put on by hand, by Robert himself. The starting skeleton is slick plastic and it takes hours upon hours to create the texture that Papa VooDoo now is sporting. And hours upon hours for all the beautiful paint details. How many layers of paint is on there Robert? Like seven or so layers? But look at the beautiful finished product, very well worth all the time.


----------



## bobzilla

Like seven.......totally dude 
Counting the primer coats......yes......like seven 
Thanks J!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^And all of that texture that you see is put on by hand, by Robert himself. The starting skeleton is slick plastic and it takes hours upon hours to create the texture that Papa VooDoo now is sporting. And hours upon hours for all the beautiful paint details. How many layers of paint is on there Robert? Like seven or so layers? But look at the beautiful finished product, very well worth all the time.


----------



## Haunted Wolf

Is that a Barney Skeleton?


----------



## bobzilla

Nope.
Halstaff got Mr. Ginormous!
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gt-66-hanging-skeleton/



Haunted Wolf said:


> Is that a Barney Skeleton?


----------



## bobzilla

I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind comments!
I think I speak for everyone who was involved in this build.
Seriously.......thank you guys


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol:I feel honored just to be included in the build. And all my "peeps" here on the forum and some new peeps have made me feel glorious! As Robert said, thank you guys for all the kind words and generous comments. It was definitely a collaboration of different talents, and different levels all coming together for one goal. Steve started the big project with Robert and Pat, they got the base idea and then included me in. I'm going to stop gushing now...but I feel so happy to have been part of this build.



bobzilla said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind comments!
> I think I speak for everyone who was involved in this build.
> Seriously.......thank you guys


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W-O-W!!!!!! That's awesome!! Fantastic work!! Course as has been said before, the crew has a just a little bit to do with that!! Such extraordinary talent goes a looooong way!! Kudo's to all of you for such amazing work!!


----------



## bobzilla

*Video*

Here is a short video with some of Papa Voodoo's movements.
Steve programmed in a few poses for the photo shoot.
Apologies for the poor video. It got dark on us.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/Papa%20Voodoo/Janasprops-DresspicsandvideoPV003.mp4


----------



## halstaff

Here's a quick look at one of the first tests of the servo mechanisms using the Actobotics products from Servo City that make Papa VooDoo work -


----------



## dstading

Niiice! This guy is going to be amazing, Steve.


----------



## Lightman

I too cannot tell you how proud I am to be part of the team. Doing the behind the scenes programming I didn't get to see the tremendous artwork being done until a week ago. I too am blown away by the artistic talent you all have brought to this character. The attention to detail on all fronts makes this a top notch animatronic character.

Thanks Steve and to the other members of the team for allowing me to be part of this terrific build. Great photos Brian...as usual. 

Looking forward to the big reveal in October at Sanctuary of Spooks. See you all there...


----------



## bobzilla

He's come a long way Steve!
All of your behind the scenes work is never truly seen by most people.
My hat is off to you big time!
The mechanics and all the work you've done, and are doing with Papa Voodoo, is mind boggling to me 
Kudos to you my friend!!!


----------



## bobzilla

I'd like to personally thank you for all your awesome efforts on the build.
Such great teamwork by everyone!
Kudos Lightman!



Lightman said:


> I too cannot tell you how proud I am to be part of the team. Doing the behind the scenes programming I didn't get to see the tremendous artwork being done until a week ago. I too am blown away by the artistic talent you all have brought to this character. The attention to detail on all fronts makes this a top notch animatronic character.
> 
> Thanks Steve and to the other members of the team for allowing me to be part of this terrific build. Great photos Brian...as usual.
> 
> Looking forward to the big reveal in October at Sanctuary of Spooks. See you all there...


----------



## bobzilla

I thought some of you would like to see a few behind the scenes photos of Papa Voodoo being put together. As you can see, Steve's evil genius mind is hard at work. Some of the faces he is making, may be in response to me asking questions like.......what does that thingy do? :googly:


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Lightman

Thanks for sharing the assembly photos bobzilla. Its great to see the breakdown of build.

Nice job of using Tupperware type shoulder protectors to keep costume materials from getting into servo mechanism.

Also nice to see the texturing and painting up close. Really great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The blue tape on the wires reminds me of the good old days of changing spark plugs in a car and making sure you marked which line went to each plug


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you kind sir!
The Tupperware idea is all Steve.
I wonder if his wife notices any missing? 



Lightman said:


> Thanks for sharing the assembly photos bobzilla. Its great to see the breakdown of build.
> 
> Nice job of using Tupperware type shoulder protectors to keep costume materials from getting into servo mechanism.
> 
> Also nice to see the texturing and painting up close. Really great job.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:What's the latest on Papa VooDoo? How is the programming going Steve? An update would be super. (when you have time, of course.)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awesome work! he looks freakishly amazing!


----------



## IMU

Outstanding work on this project ... everyone did a great job! WOW


----------



## halstaff

Being able to work with such a fine and talented group of haunters is what really made this project fun.
The programming is coming along and the plan is to do the video shoot Thursday night.


----------



## bobzilla

Hooray


----------



## Batbuddy

Ladies and Gentlemen, You inspire me! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks for liking us 
Bring on the video!



IMU said:


> Outstanding work on this project ... everyone did a great job! WOW





Batbuddy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, You inspire me! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dead Things

I too echo everyone's sentiment! It was amazing to work with all of these super talented folks, to follow the email threads, bounce ideas back and forth and watch this character evolve. I am so proud to be the voice of this amazing prop and to have been able to work with such top tier prop builders. And yes, bring on the video!


----------



## halstaff

I've added a link to the YouTube video in the first post showing Papa VooDoo in motion. I'm really looking forward to seeing people's response when we add him to the graveyard this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Steve, you and Bryan and Robert did a fantastic job staging Papa V for the video shoot. (Bryan does an incredible job with a camera) My hats are off to you all!


----------



## IMU

I saw it on Youtube ... WOW ... just WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

As good, nay, even better, than anything you'll see in a big budget haunt. Congrats to all the team members for helping bring to life this memorable character.


----------



## RedTiePhotography

The video came out really great! Once I get some time, I'll try to put together something using all of our footage from last night. In case there are any photo/video nuts out there, this is what we used for last night's video footage:


Canon 5d Mark III
Canon 5d Mark II
Canon 28mm f1.8
Canon 35mm f1.4L
Canon 50mm f1.2L
Tripod
Monopod
Jib/Crane
3 axis gimbal
Of course, the video you see now only is using the 5dmk2 and the tripod, but just wait until we put it all together


----------



## Lightman

RedTiePhotography said:


> The video came out really great! Once I get some time, I'll try to put together something using all of our footage from last night. In case there are any photo/video nuts out there, this is what we used for last night's video footage:
> 
> 
> Canon 5d Mark III
> Canon 5d Mark II
> Canon 28mm f1.8
> Canon 35mm f1.4L
> Canon 50mm f1.2L
> Tripod
> Monopod
> Jib/Crane
> 3 axis gimbal
> Of course, the video you see now only is using the 5dmk2 and the tripod, but just wait until we put it all together


 Cant wait Bryan. Your photography skills are outstanding. Lighting was perfect. Audio superb!


----------



## bobzilla

Yes siree....great video!



RedTiePhotography said:


> The video came out really great! Once I get some time, I'll try to put together something using all of our footage from last night. In case there are any photo/video nuts out there, this is what we used for last night's video footage:
> 
> 
> Canon 5d Mark III
> Canon 5d Mark II
> Canon 28mm f1.8
> Canon 35mm f1.4L
> Canon 50mm f1.2L
> Tripod
> Monopod
> Jib/Crane
> 3 axis gimbal
> Of course, the video you see now only is using the 5dmk2 and the tripod, but just wait until we put it all together


----------



## Hairazor

That is BOSS!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I'm so happy to finally get to see the video. He is just PERFECT! The movement is super and I adore the sound track. One of my huge pet leaves is when a fabulous prop has ridiculous sound track or a voice that is has zero creep factor!!!
Once again great job to all the team.


----------



## RedTiePhotography

And we've posted the updated video:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^That video is beyond AWESOME Bryan, you did a fantastic job on all the angles, all the zooms, it flows beautifully. Just really great work.


----------



## byrdawg

Great Job!!!


----------



## byrdawg

The response on the servo for the mouth is perfect…some servos seem to have a slow response…was the 3 axis skull built from a kit and if so which one?

Thx.


----------



## halstaff

byrdawg said:


> The response on the servo for the mouth is perfect&#8230;some servos seem to have a slow response&#8230;was the 3 axis skull built from a kit and if so which one?
> 
> Thx.


The 3 axis skull is running off my Frankenstein controller - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36427
Dead Things who did the audio for Papa VooDoo added the tone track using the free program Audacity which is what the board uses to drive the jaw.


----------



## halstaff

Papa VooDoo made the cover of the October issue of Servo magazine. Thanks again to all that made him possible!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Good Lord Steve! I was biting my nails wondering when you were going to let everyone know! (discretion is not my strong suit and keeping a secret REALLY is not my strong suit..I was biting my tongue so much I can now use it as a colander):googly:


----------



## IMU

AWESOME! Congrats to the whole team!


----------



## jdubbya

Congrats! Awesome that you were recognized for this! Well deserved!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Papa!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!! Well deserved!!


----------



## Batbuddy

Wow! First Nuts and Volts, and now Servo. Is there a pattern here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

P.S. He's pretty enough to be a centerfold...just sayin'....:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

WHAT!
So awesome to get on the cover of Servo Magazine!
Congratulations to the entire build team!!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## tstraub

Great work Steve(and the rest of the team). I have my copy of Servo now I just need to get you to autograph it. I could use it as my retirement plan. It would be like having a Walt Disney autograph from before he was famous.

Tyler


----------



## SKAustin

This whole thing is just too cool. Kudos to everyone involved. Nicely Done!


----------



## bobzilla

A big thanks from everyone on the team I'm sure.
We just set up Papa Voodoo for the big night....Yes! :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Was Papa V a big hit last night? I'm guessing yes. How did the weather hold up for ya'll? I saw there was a chance of rain, and that would not be good for any of the animatronic props.


----------



## bobzilla

He definitely was 
Not just last night, but the other two days he was set-up for Steve's costume party and open house!
It didn't rain here till early this morning....unless Steve experienced some after I left? 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Was Papa V a big hit last night? I'm guessing yes. How did the weather hold up for ya'll? I saw there was a chance of rain, and that would not be good for any of the animatronic props.


----------



## halstaff

We had a great night and Papa VooDoo was a big hit. We did have to start the tear down about 8:30 as it started to rain. It did limit the TOT's as it really died down once it started to rain.


----------



## Lightman

halstaff said:


> We had a great night and Papa VooDoo was a big hit. We did have to start the tear down about 8:30 as it started to rain. It did limit the TOT's as it really died down once it started to rain.


Great to hear Kids enjoyed Papa Voodoo! Sorry to hear about the rain....I must have missed the "no rain" setting in the program...LOL.

At least he also got good exposure on the other nights (open house and party).

Congrats to the team!


----------



## halstaff

So proud to have our creation be named the "Best Animated Prop" from the Haunters Video Awards - http://www.hauntersvideoawards.com/winners.php
Thanks to the whole crew for your work on this project! What can we create next?


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for all of you and all your hard work


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well deserved win!


----------



## Lightman

Congrats! This is terrific news!


----------



## bobzilla

How cool is that?!? :jol:
Congrats to the whole team!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Steve, that is AMAZING! Congratulations!


----------



## punkineater

Cool beans! Congrats to you & the team:biggrinkin:


----------

